# Ethoxyquine in Solid Gold??



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about using ethoxyquine as a preservative in dog food? I just went on amazon to order Ella some more Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit, as my local natural dog food store just decided to stop carring it and they don't have anything with little enough kibbles, when I came across a review that startled me. The reviewer claims that Solid Gold uses Ethoxyquine as a preservative (which they don't state) and that it has been known to cause liver lesions. I'm unsure what to do now... has anybody had problems with Solid Gold? I'd hate to change Ella's food again (she's already been on several and is only 7 months old) but I don't want to feed her something that is potentially toxic either. What do you think?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know that there has been a rumor circulating about Solid Gold using ethoxyquin in their pet food, but I have no idea if it's true.

I know I would never feed anything that contained ethoxyquin.


*Ethoxyquin
Promoted kidney carcinogenesis. 
Significantly increased incidence of stomach tumors. 
Enhanced bladder carcinogenesis. *
*
Ethoxyquin is listed and identified as a hazardous chemical by OSHA. It has a rating of 3 on a scale of 1 to 6, with 6 being super toxic requiring less than 7 drops to cause death. When manufactured by Monsanto, the containers are marked with the word POISON. Monsanto makes no representations and will not be responsible for damages of any nature whatsoever. The Department of Agriculture lists and controls Ethoxyquin as a pesticide.

Toxicology of BHA
*


----------

